# Monopod and head



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2015)

I am going to get a Gitzo GM3551 6X carbon fibre monopod, but I would like some advice on what head to get for it. It would be used with either a 7D2 or 5D2 body and either a 70-200F4IS(sometimes) or a Tamron 150-600(usually) lens... any recommendations on a lightweight head to put on top of it?

Thanks!


----------



## eli452 (Jun 17, 2015)

I followed recommendation on the web and got a Markins Q3 ball head. It gives the most flexibility and lets you hold the monopod at an angle etc. Better then monopod tilt head only.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2015)

I have two different heads. The RRS MH-02 Pro, which is a regular tilt head. I don´t believe they are making the MH-02 anymore, but the MH-01 is pretty much same same. The only thing I don´t like with this head is that it goes from tight to loose very fast. I would have preferred to have a more controllable friction for the tilt function.

The other head, a Benro Gimbal GH1P, has been stuck on my monopod since I got it earlier this year. My prime use is the 600 f4L IS II, often with extenders. This head is very small and light for a gimbal and it is very convenient to be able to balance the camera/lens. With the tilt head there is always a chance that the knob will loosen and the camera flips. I got the Benro after I almost crushed my fingers in one of those accidental flips.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

For 'lighter' loads (gripped body + 100-400), I quite liked the small, inexpensive Manfrotto 234 with an Arca Swiss clamp on top (Wimberley, RRS, Kirk). I'm not a fan of Manfrotto's plate/clamp systems, though – the RC2 has play when 'locked down' and unlike AS systems it doesn't allow positional adjustment for balancing a load. Unfortunately, they discontinued the 234, leaving just the 234RC which has the clamp integrated. However, the 234 is still available (3rd party sellers on Amazon, Adorama). 

Like Eldar, I also have the RRS MH-02 Pro. (Eldar, the MH-02 Pro which has the screw clamp was discontinued, the MH-02 LR with the lever clamp is still current; I do prefer a screw clamp for a monopod.) The MH-02 is better if you'll use the monopod with a non-collared lens, else the MH-01 is fine. They're not light heads, and I suspect they may be overkill for the intended use here. 

I know some use a ballhead on a monopod, but tilt is all you need and having to support the load in multiple axes can get tiring for your hand.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 17, 2015)

I use the Kirk MPA-2 Monopod Head. it is also a tilt only head, which is really sufficient for a monopod.


----------



## pwp (Jun 20, 2015)

eli452 said:


> I followed recommendation on the web and got a Markins Q3 ball head. It gives the most flexibility and lets you hold the monopod at an angle etc. Better then monopod tilt head only.



I'd never ever put a ball head on a monopod. The unpleasant potential for the dreaded ball-head "flop" that can smash equipment and fingers is too great. There's a good reason that monopod heads are tilt only.

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2015)

pwp said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > I followed recommendation on the web and got a Markins Q3 ball head. It gives the most flexibility and lets you hold the monopod at an angle etc. Better then monopod tilt head only.
> ...



+1

More flexibility with a ballhead?!? The tilt head gives you pitch, the monopod itself gives you yaw. With a collared lens, loosen the collar and you have roll. Three axes. Done.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15254


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> I am going to get a Gitzo GM3551 6X carbon fibre monopod, but I would like some advice on what head to get for it. It would be used with either a 7D2 or 5D2 body and either a 70-200F4IS(sometimes) or a Tamron 150-600(usually) lens... any recommendations on a lightweight head to put on top of it?
> 
> Thanks!



Just a thought, but have you considered the Gitzo GM2541? The reason that I ask is that I looked at both and wasn't impressed with the GM3551 compared to the GM2541. The extra leg section removed any rigidity advantage and made setting up slower. 
Naturally if you were using big lenses then a bigger mono pod is preferable, but for lenses up to my 300 F2.8 or a Canon 500 F4 L IS Mk2 + 1 series body the GM2541 is just fine. It certainly supported my 600 F4 L IS and (later) 800 F5.6 L IS without complaint! The only reason bought a larger mono pod was that the 2 Series Gitzo was too thin (in the grip area) to control very large lenses. I went for the Sirui P424 - fine piece of kit!
Now if Gitzo made a 2 or 3 section 3 series mono pod then it would be a different story!


----------



## pwp (Jul 10, 2015)

This thread has motivated me to complete my standardization to all-ArcaSwiss. As of last year all the tripods now sport ArcaSwiss plates compatibles (Induro PHQ3 5-Way Panhead and BHL3S Ballhead http://www.indurogear.com/products/heads/) Previously I was running with four different Manfrotto plates...Duh!

Which leaves the monopods which still have the reasonably serviceable and inexpensive Manfrotto 234RC Tilt Heads. They've got to go. Today I checked out the Sirui (which is apparently pronounced _Sir-Yoo-e_) L10 monopod head. The Sirui L10 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892554-REG/Sirui_bsrl10_L_Series_Monopod_Tilt.html feels beautifully made and has the cleverest safety lock I have ever seen, provided you use the Sirui plates. Brilliant. I'd get one in a heartbeat, but the clamp is non-rotatable. I like that feature in the RRS MH-01. It's only mildly annoying, and at priced at around $100 the Sirui L10 is pretty appealing, especially as I need two of them. 

If anyone is using the Sirui L10 I'd love to hear what your experience has been. Thanks in advance.

-pw


----------



## eli452 (Jul 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



The flexibility gained when pushing the leg at your shoe, thus the monopod is at an angle. See
http://www.nikonians.org/monopods/what_monopod_3.html also
http://www.outdooreyes.com/photo5.php3
A professional ball head will allow not only for straight forward and upward tilt
movements, but also for side movements at an angle and even panning, and without
rotating the monopod if you don't want that. It will also allow for flopping your gear
into the open channel for quick vertical composition, if you don't have a lens with a
tripod collar or an L-bracket when with lenses with no tripod collar.


----------



## pwp (Jul 10, 2015)

eli452 said:


> A professional ball head will allow not only for straight forward and upward tilt
> movements, but also for side movements at an angle and even panning, and without
> rotating the monopod if you don't want that. It will also allow for flopping your gear
> into the open channel for quick vertical composition, if you don't have a lens with a
> tripod collar or an L-bracket when with lenses with no tripod collar.


All true, and the Markins Q3 you've purchased is gold standard. For lighter weight rigs using shorter lenses without collars, the use of a ball head on a monopod can be a completely valid choice. With a 1-series body and heavy glass ie: 70-200 f/2.8, 300 f/2.8, any 400 or 600 or the any of the heavier pro zooms, personal experience and observation of respected fellow pros informs me that a tilt-only monopod head is the preferred choice. Also, when you're watching your weight, most decent ball heads will weigh in heavier than a usefully smaller and lighter monopod head.

To state the obvious there is no perfect equipment setup that is going to suit every photographer on the planet. If what you've got works for you then that's great. By the same token, equipment that tangibly cramps your style and subsequent creativity may need replacing provided the financial and other personal realities allow. 

-pw


----------

